# Askren on Rogan - UFC



## TMA17 (Nov 17, 2018)

I watched quite a few Askren videos.  He's certainly a boring fighter to watch, but he is really good.  It should be interesting to see how he does against UFC's top.

Askren points out that few submissions anymore come from guard.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 17, 2018)

Jeez I'm sick of hearing about this guy....another big mouth trying to build his name through his mouth rather than his abilities. If he's as good as he claims he is he shouldn't need to be posting trash on Twitter to promote himself


----------



## TMA17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Well I do think he is that good.  He's like a Khabib.  He just gets a hold of you and controls you.  Undefeated.


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 17, 2018)

Askren is VERY good. I have no idea why Dana White refuses to sign him.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 17, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Askren is VERY good. I have no idea why Dana White refuses to sign him.


I think you're a bit behind the times


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 17, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I think you're a bit behind the times



Whoops! Well that's good to see. That undefeated streak will be put to the test.


----------

